# Whirlpool Oven removal



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you will have to pull the oven first, then maybe remove the top cover to find the lock motor, manually turn the motor until the door unlocks. I doubt that the control panel is the problem, I believe there is a thermal fuse on that unit to prevent over heating, you'll have to look at the wiring diagram to figure that one out. save yourself lots of headaches and call a repair tech.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Ditto to above post. you can use a bent coathanger to release latch from front. but the oven still won't work..this has a couple of safety's -one of which is tripped. common problem with this oven..don't call that service co that said it was cont/panel w/o coming out to check it first....


----------



## k4thdan (Nov 23, 2010)

*Oven Help*

Thanks I really apprecaite the quick replys from everyone. jacques can you be more specific on the coat hanger trick? TIA......


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

bend one end into a hook. fish it around over top of door to where the latch hook is, pull to side while pulling slightly on door...too late now but-never do the self clean before a big dinner.


----------

